# New pics of Natalie



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Smiling









On recall


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

One more that I just took today....


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Aww...what breed and how old is she?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Awww! She looks like such a sweet happy girl!!!

I'd love to see some agility pics 

My fave is the last one, frolicking in the wonderful green grass!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks!  

She is a 6yr old Australian Shepherd/Redbone Coonhound x.

Alpha: I don't have any agility pics yet.


----------



## gojo431 (Aug 20, 2006)

Way cool dog. The Hound of the Wind, movie coming soon staring the blue and brown eyed wonder Natalie. I've dogs and my favorite is my avatar as well.


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, look at her run! She must be so full of energy, what a happy looking pooch.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

She is beautiful and so unique!


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

that is an awsome dog but it looks like she is blind in one eye is she?


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

What a beautiful and unique girl she is! Great pics! Oh, and is there something wrong with her eye? Something just looks slightly "off."


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

I think it's a glass eye right opokki? anywho, she's cute no matter if one of her eyes are slightly off.


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

ilovemychihuahua said:


> I think it's a glass eye right opokki? anywho, she's cute no matter if one of her eyes are slightly off.


 I didn't mean to imply she wasn't cute if that's what you meant. That's why I said she's unique and beautiful.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*No...*



Momof2Pups said:


> I didn't mean to imply she wasn't cute if that's what you meant. That's why I said she's unique and beautiful.


I know you think she's cute, it's just that you said her eye was slightly off. I wasn't being mean, I hope you don't hate me.


----------



## Momof2Pups (Nov 17, 2006)

ilovemychihuahua said:


> I know you think she's cute, it's just that you said her eye was slightly off. I wasn't being mean, I hope you don't hate me.



 No, I don't hate you at all.  Why would I hate you?


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmmm. I Don't know. Sorry.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks!  

Nothing is wrong with her eye. She has one blue eye and one brown eye but she can see fine out of both of them.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

I love Natalie's whole look, especially since she looks so darn happy. Opokki, your little toy poodle is a mirror image of the little guy who used to steal my shoes !


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> I love Natalie's whole look, especially since she looks so darn happy. Opokki, your little toy poodle is a mirror image of the little guy who used to steal my shoes !


LOL. My poodle has a sock fetish. Although, it doesn't matter whether I'm home or not...he loves to play and sleep with socks.


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 14, 2006)

She is beautiful! Her name really suits her - it's unique for a dog. BTW - isn't your sock-stealing poodle Sebastian?? My baby is Sebastian too.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> isn't your sock-stealing poodle Sebastian?? My baby is Sebastian too.


Yes, his name is Sebastian.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

*Cute!!!*



opokki said:


> Yes, his name is Sebastian.


Sebastian is a cute name for such a cute poodle. They go to gether.


----------

